# "El Torres" New Campsite NR Benidorm/Villajoyosa O



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Checked it out the other day  Opened on 15th Nov

Very nice & offering to do deal better than published rates (if moving from another site .. incentive!)
We don't have electric bikes or car so a bit out of the way for us  But some of the forumites will love it 

Also please note if a you refer a friend & they go to there is discounts available.

http://www.campingeltorres.com/welcome/?lang=en

Hope this of use to someone.
Regards From Sunny Alicante region
Catherine


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*el torres camping*

Thinking of trying this site but web page does not give address or GPS!! how will I find it? is it well signed? Thanks


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: el torres camping*



swallow said:


> Thinking of trying this site but web page does not give address or GPS!! how will I find it? is it well signed? Thanks


There you go.........................

GPS coordinates

Longitude: 38.5163067
Latitude: -0.2006452

Camping El Torres. Playa El Torres 03570 Villajoyosa, Alicante, España
[email protected]
+34 965 995 077

By car

From the E-15/ AP7:
Exit 66 VILLAJOYOSA, take N332 towards VALENCIA, exit VILLAJOYOSA NORTE

From the N332:
Exit VILLAJOYOSA NORTE (towards VALENCIA) or exit VILLAJOYOSA (towards ALICANTE), towards VILLAJOYOSA CENTRO.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: el torres camping*

Its on the old road between Benidorm & Villajoyosa (Nearer the coast than the N332 if that makes sense)
Same road as the EXPATS cash & carry if you know of that>
Also
It is currently well advertised by roadside trailers with big posters on 

Don't forget push for a deal, they are eager to get established.

Currently 40% off for long stay 60+ days

And 30% Off for friend referral 
(Bit complicated but you get 30% off whilst they are there I think)

 Don't quote me / check for yourself 

Hope you get fixed up
Regards Catherine

PS:- Just seen co-ordinates post but think this info might be useful too!


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*El torres*

Thank you so much this is very usefull.


----------

